# Contest - Giveaway: WIN Crown Brush Palette, Napoleon Perdis Palette, Micabella Shadow Kits, Graftobian DVD, Mistura Products!(closed)



## Geek2 (Sep 4, 2011)

With the celebration of FALL right around the corner, MakeupTalk will run a contest/giveaway with a $330 value! 15 day contest! $330 value! ONE lucky winner will receive these wonderful products! 
Crown Brush 88 Palette Exclusive to Hautelook - Retail Value $60.00

1 Micabella Mineral Eye Shadows "GO Smokey" Eye Shadow Kit - $65 value 
Kit Includes:
3 Eye Shadows
1 Smudger
1 Eyeshadow Brush

[*]1 Micabella Mineral Eye Shadows "GO BROWN" Eye Shadow Kit - $65 value 

Kit Includes:
3 Eye Shadows
1 Smudger
1 Eyeshadow Brush

[*]1 Micabella Cosmetics Bag in Black - $20 value
[*]Napoleon Perdis Makeup Palette - Coral - Retail Value $39

[*]Graftobian HD Makeup 101 DVD - $25.00 Value

[*]1 LuminadaÂ® Iluminating Moisturizer - 32.99 value
[*]1 Mistura Plump &amp; Glow Ultra Lip Plumping Formula - $22.00 value  

*Total Package Value : $*330.00 Images:

Crown Brush 88 Palette Exclusive to Hautelook - Retail Value $60






Micabella Mineral Eye Shadows "GO Smokey" Eye Shadow Kit - $65 value







Napoleon Perdis Makeup Palette - Coral - Retail Value $39










Micabella Mineral Eye Shadows "GO BROWN" Eye Shadow Kit - $65 value






Graftobian HD Makeup 101 DVD - $25.00 Value






Mistura Plump and Glow - Annalyn - $22.00 Retail Value





1 LuminadaÂ® Iluminating Moisturizer - 32.99 value





*To enter the giveaway contest:*

 Visit the MakeupTalk blog, locate your favorite blog article from our blog archives page.  Pick out your *TOP three articles* from our blog. (feel free to comment on the blog) 
 Reply ONCE to this thread, make a list of your TOP 3 articles 
 Tell us why you like the 3 articles that you have picked out as your favorites. 
 *Bonus Entries "Face of the Day" entries (not mandatory to win - read below for BONUS details) 
 Like MakeupTalk on Facebook (mandatory to win) 


  *To enter for to win BONUS entries (details):*


Bonus Entries - Face of the Day entries Each FOTD entry is good for an additional 1 "entry".  In order to be eligible for a bonus entry, A legitimate FOTD would be posting an image of yourself and listing what make-up products you used INTO the *FOTD FORUM LOCATED HERE*.  You're allowed 1 FOTD/day and they are to be posted in the FOTD forum. Each FOTD is good for 1 entry (for a total of 15 possible bonus entries/1 per day)

[COLOR= rgb(255,0,0)]Bonus entries are optional and not required to win *but* will significantly increase your chances.  [/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(255, 0, 0)]***NOTE*** FOTD entries must be posted within the 24 hours of that day to be counted as a contest entry for that day (12:00am - 11:59pm Pacific Standard Time).  For instance, a post for a FOTD entry for Sept 1, 2011 must be posted between 12am and 11:59pm PST on Sept 1st to be counted as an entry for this contest for that day.  If you post a FOTD for Sept. 1 at a later date it will not be counted as an entry for the contest.****[/COLOR]


*Contest Details:*


 *Contest prize: *Win the above list of makeup products 
 *After the contest*: We'll pull the list of people who replied to this thread properly, take the list of FOTD entries, put them into a spread sheet then let www.random.org select 1 lucky winner! 
 *15 day contest* from September 4 - September 18, 2011 
 When the contest is over, we will announce the winner in this thread and send the winner a private message here on MakeupTalk. 

Make sure you follow the laws of your state and country. Rules subject to change without notice. You are responsible for what you use so please be aware and knowledgeable of what works and what doesnâ€™t work for you. Open to EVERYONE, world wide.   Past winners, Current Staff and past MakeupTalk Staff member *ARE* eligible to enter this contest, so get movin! 
Contest is open to EVERYONE AND IS A WORLDWIDE GIVEAWAY 
So yes, the contest has already started!


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Reserved


----------



## sexxiedanyal (Sep 4, 2011)

my favorite three articles would have to be, Makeup Brushes 101, Favorites-nails, and OCC at IMATS.  the reason is simple, i love nails, makeup, and am interested in trying OCC. i do like you on FB


----------



## obicna (Sep 4, 2011)

my favorite 3 articles are:

1. glitter, sparkle or matte?

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/glitter-sparkle-or-matte/

 because it describes my make up bag too, i love glitter and matte and combine them sometimes, or just go all the way in one direction!

2. fall smoothly into autumn!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/fall-smoothly-into-autumn/

because it gives good advice on which clothes I will look when browsing in stores to buy them.

3. essie fall 2011!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/essie-fall-2011/

because I don't have any essie polish and they look devine to me, especially the fall colection!

I like you on Facebook, and congrats to winners in advance! You guys are amazing!!


----------



## Lisapie (Sep 4, 2011)

1.  Sugarpill Cosmetics IMATS LA 2011 Exclusive interview with Amy(aka Shrinkle)

Love Sugarpill cosmetics - so was great to see the person behind the brand.

2.  â€œRedâ€-y For Graduation

Love love love red makeup, there was some good products listed.

3.  Suicide Girl Looks Showcase on MakeupTalk Community

Lots of pretty looks and inspiration.


----------



## Megilena (Sep 4, 2011)

here are my favourite articles:

1. Dare to Wear Some Dots!!... https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/dare-to-wear-some-dots/

 Not only do I love wearing polka dot dresses, but the article also reminded me of this fabulous summer, which I spent with my bff listening "Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini" while lying on the beach. 

2. Back to the 1960s... https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/back-to-the-1960s/

 Obviously I love the 60s 






3. What's In Your Skin? https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/whats-in-your-skin/

 I pay a lot of attention to my skin care and have similar skin type as the author of the article, so I could use some tips.


----------



## finchygirl (Sep 4, 2011)

What an awesome giveaway!!!  My 3 favorite articles are:

1)Dry Up Those Greasies! - https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/dry-up-those-greasies/

 - Because I naturally have oily skin, so I found this article pretty darn helpful!!!
 

2)Perfume Obsessions! - https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/perfume-obsessions/   -  

- I'm actually a fanatic about perfume.  I'm a perfume hoarder!!!  I can't leave the house without a spritz of something.  I liked reading about the perfumes I haven't tried yet.

3)Luminess Airbrush-aholic - https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/luminess-airbrush-aholic/

-I've always wanted to try airbrushing my make-up on, it was nice to get an idea of what exactly entails and see the Luminess line

Btw, I "LIKE" Makeuptalk on Facebook


----------



## elfuser4ever (Sep 4, 2011)

My 3 favorite articles are Makeup Brushes 101, DIY Exfoliating, and All About Pores

Makeup Brushes 101 is a great article because it informs me and all other readers about all of the brushes needed for a great makeup routine and details information about each one.  I am just beginning my brush collection and its very exciting to find all of the different brushes and their uses.

DIY Exfoliating is an important article for those who are both wallet conscious and environment conscious.  There are alot of ways to make your own exfoliants with everyday products that most of us have in our kitchens.  Olive oil is probably one of the very best products that can be used for just about everything from hair treatments to skin conditioners.  Combined with sugar or salt it can make a superb exfolient.  I can't wait to try it on my feet.

All About Pores...I wished I had known these tips when I was struggling with blackheads.  Who needs those expensive blackhead treatments like Biore that probably don't work anyway.  Make your own at home on the cheap (I'm all about that).  Another ingredient that you can add to the egg mixture is honey which helps with moisturizing.


----------



## tangerinex3 (Sep 4, 2011)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/summer-look-in-turquoise-blue-purple/

1. Summer Look in Turquoise, Blue &amp; Purple

-Some of my absolute favorite colors and simply gorgeous look!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/things-to-remember-as-a-new-artist/

2. Things to Remember as a New Artist

-Love reading pointers about others thoughts on things I'm interested in!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/diy-exfoliating/

3. DIY Exfoliating! 

-A good reminder to do. . . Cause I forget about it, a lot.


----------



## CrazyAnimator (Sep 4, 2011)

1. Best of IMATS 1 &amp;2

 - I've been absolutely dying to go to IMATS, so many awesome brands and products and people to meet. It's like the makeup obsession capital.

2.  Victoriaâ€™s Secret Does it Againâ€¦Outtakes and Funny Moments Caught on Video
  - I love Victoria's Secret. They may be a little expensive, but they like using real women like Heidi Klum and Tyra, they don't take themselves too seriously and set good examples for women.

3.   MAC Cosmetics Letâ€™s Shop Together!
 - MAC is one of my absolute favorite cosmetics brands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I already like Makeuptalk on FB!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yankeebelle (Sep 4, 2011)

My #1 favorite and most helpful was the review on the Luminess Airbrush.  The author was very in-depth and sold me on buying one.  I have to say that I've only mastered the foundation and the blush, but the other has me convinvced that I'll get through the awkward eyeshadow phase. https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/luminess-airbrush-aholic/ 

Next, I found https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/pre-made-palettes-is-there-really-a-difference/  really helpful because I had been wondering about that FOREVER!  BH....Coastal Scents...Crown Brushes.... why do they all look the same?  Now I know.

My final fave was the recent blog about Fall makeup trends. I always love looking ahead, especially when it's 100 degrees outside and I'm over summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/fall-makeup/


----------



## penguinpop (Sep 4, 2011)

My favorites are

top 10 makeup tips for summer because its very helpful and I learned a lot.

makeup brushes 101 because it helped me figure out what brushes I need.

and Sassy's under seven must haves because I have a hard time finding good makeup for cheap .


----------



## nadineon5 (Sep 4, 2011)

My favorite blogs are: 1. Skin care galore/acne, She gave some really good tips!

                                2. Exfoliate properly &amp; safely, I'm going to try the olive oil &amp; sugar on my lips!

                                3. Make-up brushes 101! Great tips,and it is so true for buying Good Quality Brushes for the face,makes all the difference!


----------



## MakeupOVERboys (Sep 4, 2011)

My Favorite Articles:

1. Picking a Lipstick - I never knew how to go about picking the right lipstick color for my skin, great tips!

2.Beauty Throughout The Decades- I LOVE Old school glam, i loved this article. made me feel like i was going back through time&lt;3

3. Dry Up Those Greasies! - I Have oily Hair So This REALLY REALLY helped me with that


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 4, 2011)

Sugarpill Cosmetics IMATS LA 2011 Exclusive interview with Amy(aka Shrinkle) 
Miss USA Meet and Greet MakeupTalk Exclusive by Rain Cosmetics

Alyssa Campenella Miss USA 2011 Get the Winning Look


I'm a big fan of Sugarpill makeup and of Amy. Amy has been among the few indie makeup companies that actually has a GOOD reputation and a GREAT product.

My other two picks are the Miss USA articles because I have friends who have competed in the Miss USA and Miss Teen USA programs and went on to compete at the national level. To me Miss America and Miss USA along with their teen pageants are close to my heart because the girls who compete are very friendly and outgoing - totally opposite of the stereotypical idea that the girls are shallow and vain. The bonus about these articles were that it was about the makeup used and the looks of these young women.

Liked MUT Facebook, see signature for my Facebook link.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annavance92 (Sep 4, 2011)

1) Sassy's "Under Seven" Must Haves

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/sassys-under-seven-must-haves/

- We could all use some simple products that are cheaper and of good quality... especially in this sad economy...

2) Natural Steps to Sexy Summer Hair

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/natural-steps-to-sexy-summer-hair/

- I love this article because I lost all my hair due to chemo... and it's finally grown back to a good short length... I want to make my hair look healthier and brighter.... Plus I learned how to remove product build up in my hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3) Glam Gal's Guide To Healthy Living! 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/glam-girls-guide-to-healthy-living/

- I like this article because it reminds me that i need to stay healthy... I haven't done much this summer, and school is coming up... so I plan to start working out while in school  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

****I liked Make up talk on facebook****


----------



## Keadams85 (Sep 4, 2011)

My top 3 would be:
1. Sassyâ€™s â€œUnder Sevenâ€ Must Havesâ€¦ ( i picked this because with being a student I love to read blogs that have quality products, that i can use, which are affordable)

2.Who You Calling â€œCheapâ€??....( this one is a fav because again, being a student, it offers good tips on how to find things on a small budget)

3. Embrace Your Natural Side...( i love this article because 1. i'm used to be the same, tanning beds, fake tans, etc. I accepted that that wasn't me and it wasn't healthy so, 2. I love it because it lists good advice and reasons to be your natural self, aside from health, which i'm always trying to tell everybody i know  )


----------



## rainbowholly134 (Sep 4, 2011)

My top 3 blogs are:

Face On The Goâ€¦- because it's hard sometimes to always look glamorous, but by keeping it simple can always look like a "million bucks"

Fall Makeup! !- i mean really "who wouldn't be excited for Fall makeup!' the makeup stays on longer, and it doesn't melt off like during the summer

How to Get Back Your Natural Hair Color- Love tips like this! i love changing my hair color


----------



## Piink (Sep 4, 2011)

My Favorites are:

(1) Makeup Brushes 101 - When I used to buy makeup, I would just use the brushes that came with it. After I started to get serious about makeup, I really wanted to get some 'real' makeup brushes. With so many brushes on the market, this article helped me really narrow it down to the ones I need most!

(2) Top 10 Makeup Tips for Summer - The weather in Florida is nearly a never ending summer! This article gave me some great tips for keeping my makeup where it belongs (which is nearly impossible with our humidity!) and on how to choose appropriate products for summer.

(3) Organize Your Glamour Mayhem! - I'm really OCD about my makeup storage, and I'm always looking for tips on organizing my collection of products. I got some great ideas from this article. My life tends to be hectic, so when it's time to get ready, having everything in it's place and within reach makes the start to each day better. Plus, when the day is winding down, I can sit down at my vanity and reflect on the beautiful day I had!

*Also, I liked you on Facebook! Didn't even know Makeup Talk had a Facebook!*


----------



## slave1 (Sep 4, 2011)

1) Glitter Sparkle or Matte

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/glitter-sparkle-or-matte/

Because I love any conversation or review about eye shadows!!! I love the points and tips from this blog!

2) Fall Makeup

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/fall-makeup/

I love seeing new trends and Fall makeup brings out the darker colors I love most. I also love the products shown in this blog, especially that blue Nars eyeshadow!!

3) Perfume Obsessions

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/perfume-obsessions/

I am a MASSIVE fragrance addict. I have over 5000 perfumes, so naturally this article called out to me. I also was very eager to try the new scents!


----------



## sc artistry (Sep 4, 2011)

Fav articles are

Red is burning up Fall. Becuase I love to use red shadow.

Wipe that makeupup away, girl - because I have trouble removing my eye makeup sometimes.

MAC Cosmetics CLEARY MAC -  becuase I need some clear baggies and I am seriously eyeballing them now.

I like makeup talk on FB.


----------



## MaquillajeLady (Sep 4, 2011)

1*Essential Makeup Artist tips- I'm a student artist.and these are all great reminders 2*Top 10 Summer Make-up tips- dripping make-up is so not fun! The suggestions are something I needed living in a hot climate. 3* Best of IMATS LA 2011 part 2- I still wish I could've gone, but I could feel the excitement just reading this! Built my anticipation for next year!


----------



## Lauren Ball (Sep 4, 2011)

I already like MUT on facebook

three articles that I like are 

1. Sugarpill Cosmetics IMATS LA 2011 Exclusive interview with Amy(aka Shrinkle)  because that is the first experience I had with makeuptalk.com and I really enjoy sugarpill cosmetics.   2.  https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/eye-hate-the-puffies/ I hate puffies is great because I do have issues with puffiness from time to time and these tips are worth living by

3.  https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/all-about-pores/  All about pores- ugh to shell out money for the pore strips when you can make your own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tribeccatops (Sep 5, 2011)

This is my first contest! (fingers crossed)

1. Things to Remember as a New Artist: there are some really great tips that I hadn't considered

2. A Guide to Face Brushes: Super informative! Answers so many questions.

3. Red's Burning up this Fall: Trends for the Fall 2011, what could be more important?!

Just liked MUT on facebook


----------



## MrsT (Sep 5, 2011)

My top 3 are:

1-Who You Calling Cheap?-- As a devoted bargain hunter, I regularly visit thrift stores, Salvation Army, Goodwill, flea markets antique co-ops....wonderful treasure hunting for pennies is all around if you just know where to look!

2-Take a Walk on the Wild Side- I used to fear animal prints in my younger days....seriously, I did! Even back in the 80's!! Now that I'm in my mid-40s, they don't scare me and I know the hot impact of some well placed prints....a leopard bag, shoes, cami, etc....can make a look go from 'eh' to 'WOW!'...

3-Reds Burning Up this Fall- Red is my favorite color...live it, love it, gotta have it. I was fascinated by the NARS Red blush...think I may have to give that a try and play, play, play with it!!

On FB as in life, the name is the same.....Adelina Soto-Thomas! Thanks for another awesome chance to win some great goodies!


----------



## Ivan Alina (Sep 5, 2011)

*My top 3 are: *


* Red's Burning up this Fall: because it's shows the new trends for the Fall 2011* 
 *Glitter, Sparkle, or Matte? because I love eye shadows*


*Glam Gal's Guide To Healthy Living! because it reminds me that i need to stay healthy*


I like you on Facebook


----------



## xXxOdyssExXx (Sep 5, 2011)

My three favourite blog entries are:

1. "Is Romance Dead?" https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/is-romance-dead/

I like this article not because of the items shown in it, but because I agree whole-heartedly with it. I am a huge romantic, and a sucker for surprise presents from people I love. Romance is a huge part in everyone's lives, even if they don't realize it.

2. "Who You Calling 'Cheap'??" https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/who-you-calling-cheap/

I love clothes. I love vintage and alternative clothes. I love bargains. Thrift stores are always so much fun to look through, because you never know what you're going to find, be it a really interesting skirt, or a beautiful piece of jewellery. If I find something I love, I don't care wear I got it, I'm going to  show it off to everyone I know.

3. "Sugarpill Cosmetics IMATS LA 2011 Exclusive Interview With Amy (aka Shrinkle)" https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/sugarpill-cosmetics-imats-la-2011-exclusive-interview-with-amyaka-shrinkle/

Sugarpill is fantastic. I wasn't a huge fan of makeup until I found them. If I had the means, I would probably buy every single Sugarpill product. Amy herself is inspiring to me. She is bold, and isn't afraid to be herself. When I look at her, I see a young woman who is following her dream and doesn't care what other people say about the looks. She allows me to be comfortable with the way I look, the way I do my hair and makeup, the way I do my hair. I love colour, and Sugarpill (and Amy) let me show people how much.

I have already liked MakeupTalk on Facebook as well =D


----------



## preciouspearl (Sep 5, 2011)

My fav three are:

1 Favorites- Nails! I got some great product tips for my chipping nails. I will surely try the Sally Hansen products for my nails. 

2 Makeup Brushes 101- Being a starter in Makeup it is very important to know about the basic brushes used for Makeup.

3 Perfume Obsessions! - Love reading about different Perfumes being a Perfume lover. I really want to try the Ralph Lauren one.

Liked on FB via Precious Pearl.

Thanks for this awesome giveaway!!


----------



## Kammi (Sep 5, 2011)

Can't I pick ALL?????? I would TOTALLY totally wear those for work and play. I do like you but I am under a different name though.


----------



## collifornia (Sep 5, 2011)

1. Beyond The â€œLittle Black Dressâ€ https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/beyond-the-little-black-dress/ Because I love colorful dresses! 2. MAC Viva Glam News! https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/mac-viva-glam-news/ I love Nicki Minaj and think she's a perfect spokes person for MAC because has such a bold and daring style. 3. Jennifer Anistonâ€™s Casual Cool https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/jennifer-anistons-casual-cool/ I like Jennifer Aniston's casual but put-together looks. effortlessly chic. I like you on FB; Colleen Boudreau.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Candy Darr (Sep 5, 2011)

My faves are:  1.  Burning up Red for Fall ~ Because I just LOVE Red Lipstick and Nail Polish  2.  Dare to Wear Polka Dots ~ Because I just LOVE Polka Dots   3.  Katie Holmes keeps it Simple ~ Because I live by that principal "KISS"  Keep Is Simple Stupid myself.  The giveaway is amazing, thank you so much all of these wonderful products!


----------



## bushinem (Sep 5, 2011)

1- Katie Holmes Keeps It Simple

Reason: My features don't support much make up and I look older if i use bold colors. Therefore the article helped me achieve the look that I wanted. I look best when enhance my features with natural makeup like that of Katie. I am definitely going to try Bobby brown's lip color that she wore.

2- Favorites- Nails!

Reason: I am a nail artist from Islamabad and mostly I get complaints like "My nails just won't grow", "My nails are too brittle", "How do I grow my nails?"

I had heard about Sally Hansen's products but never tried them so the review helped me get the idea of how the things work and whether they are effective or not...Definitely gonna tell my clients about Sally Hansen's products now.

3-Wipe that make up away girl!

It is really problematic for me to remove my make up without hurting myself. I am definitely trying Neutrogena Eye make up lotion coz I hate my panda eyes after removing my make up.


----------



## Amaranthia (Sep 5, 2011)

Liked ya on FB forever ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and my fav blog posts are the 1) IMATS, both parts. 2) Glam girls guide to healthy living 3) makeup brushes 101.

looks like a great giveaway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DalaLuz (Sep 5, 2011)

1. https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/makeup-brushes-101/

Very informative, just the kind of stuff a girl with more enthousiasm than training needs to know ;-)

2. https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/diy-exfoliating/

Because I just love DIY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3. https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/face-on-the-go/

For all the essentials you need to bring along when your travelling, like I am now!

I follow you guys onn Facebook as Dala Luz

And BTW: yet another absolute FAB!!!!!!!! Give-away!!!!!!


----------



## Paige717 (Sep 5, 2011)

I gotta say I wish I knew about this sooner! I love the latest trends in makeup, fashion and just the neat little tricks that us girls use to make us feel and look fabulous.  So I took about 3 hrs reading all the articles to narrower it down to just 3! So my favorites are as follows : 1 : Fall  Makeup! ; I love the color blue and to see Dior's new Blue Tie gotta say that any excuse to wear blue and blue eye shadow . 2: DIY Exfoliating; Not that I have problem skin in fact people always ask me what do I do for my skin so to read everyone's insight on their takes on skin care and exfoliating is always  something great to read. My take on skincare... KEEP IT SIMPLE. The more chemicals and things people use can sometimes hurt your skin instead of help it. It doesn't hurt to have good genetics. 3:Embrace Your Natural Side; At first I was excited because though that the article was going to be about keeping your hair care simple and not using all the products... WRONG! Skin care and lessening the use of makeup, especially in the summer. So true. Unless I am going out at night I don't even bother to put it on, and what's the point if you live where the humidity is high it's just gonna melt off anyway. So there are my 3 favorite articles... Gotta say that there are more than just those 3 that I enjoyed but those are the most relevant to me right now... I hope you enjoyed reading...


----------



## liliumhigh (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is my list, I just found you browsing through and there is so much stuff that you touch on. Bookmarked your site to continue reading. 

Liked you on Facebook

1. Easy Peasy Hand Pampering https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/easy-peazy-hand-pampering/ I am obsessed with my hands so this is great, I never knew how easy it really was. I'm going to try that stuff out and see if its as good as a salon/spa.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   2.Dare to Wear Polka Dots https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/dare-to-wear-some-dots/ I LOVE polka dots, just something so carefree about them.    3.Favorites- Nails! https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/favorites-nails/ This goes hand in hand with my hand obsession. Great tips and overall great post.   --Sally Guillen


----------



## LesR (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi!  Here's my list of fave articles:

1. "Dry up the Greasies"

I love this article bc the greasies is what I fight constantly and the suggestions are right in my budget! Love the Suave recommendation.

2. "Sassy's 'Under Seven' Must Haves"

This was another great one that gave 7 really good suggestions &amp; they were so affordable. Is this my sister from another mother? I mean seriously. The items she mentioned I was looking for! Thank you!

3. "DIY Exfoliating"

I am all up for any DIY project that asks for just two ingredients! (what what?) Yep, I'm certainly been meaning to try the brown sugar and olive oil body scrub. Totally! It's getting made and sitting on my tub tonight!

Thanks!

P.S. I "liked" your facebook page using my facebook account. The email I use is: [email protected] username: Guardar Dinero

The e-mail I use for makeuptalk is: [email protected]. I'm one and the same though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!


----------



## Mariah Flores (Sep 6, 2011)

i love mac and i would love having this makeup bag https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/limited-edition-makeup-bags-by-m%E2%80%A2a%E2%80%A2c-mariza/

    would love to try out this fragrance https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/macs-classic-turquatic-a-sensual-sea-spsray-of-a-fragrance/     i can just die for glitter i love glitter sparkles matte..wear it everyday https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/glitter-sparkle-or-matte/


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 6, 2011)

My favorite blog posts are:

1. Evacuate Now: What would YOU grab?? I love articles that make you THINK, I have so many cherished items, it would be so hard to decide!
 

2. Birchbox â€“ A Monthly Beauty Surprise Subscription because I absolutely adore this company and the idea of this service.
 

3. Skincare Galore- Acne I unfortunately still get acne blemishes at the age of 26 and am always trying to soak up as much information about acne from every source I can find.

I like MUT on Facebook. Thanks!


----------



## simplicites (Sep 6, 2011)

1.    *816.* Eyeshadow Placement

2.    *311.* How To â€“ Clean Your Makeup Brushes

3.    *429.* Picking a Lipstick

- Elizabeth Jennifer Powell


----------



## Kausarsayed (Sep 6, 2011)

My top 3 fav articles are :

1 Perfume Obsessions! I like it because it gives an insight about some perfumes that are different in nature. I am a perfume addict! So this article helps me get a better idea about a product before buying it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

2 Fall Makeup! 
I am about to travel and this article has helped my like MAD!! I wanted something for fall that would be a bulk for my bag and can look so FALL-ISH!! I found what I should have from this article.

It was a life saver. 

3 8 Steps to Amazing Eyes 
I recently started taking interest in makeup and my best feature is my eyes. This article help me step by step how to enhance this feature of mine. what first what last is explained really well. I really like learning more about eye makeup than the whole face routine. this article has added more information to my knowledge.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope I win this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hyperchildx3 (Sep 6, 2011)

My favorite three articles are:

*I'm Sorry I Strayed*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/im-sorry-i-strayed/

*Favorites - Nails*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/favorites-nails/

*Makeup Brushes 101*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/makeup-brushes-101/

the content of the articles are relatively simple but they've taught me so much about basic things!


----------



## mgravelle (Sep 6, 2011)

"Beauty throughout the decades"

"Favorites - Nails!"

"Makeup Brushes 101"

in so particular order!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shawna914 (Sep 6, 2011)

1. "NYX Cosmetics IMATS LA 2011 Exclusive Coverage"
I liked this blog post b/c it was exciting to see so many NYX products that one could buy in a store.  There are no stores in my area that sell NYX products so I always have to buy online.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/nyx-cosmetics-imats-la-2011-exclusive-coverage/

2.  'Makeup Brushes 101"

I liked this blog post b/c I am obsessed with makeup brushes!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/makeup-brushes-101/

3.  "Favorites--Nails"

I liked this blog post b/c I am just getting back into nail care and nail polishes.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/favorites-nails/

I also liked you on FB.


----------



## Gaherrera04 (Sep 6, 2011)

My fave blogs are Make up Brushes 101 bc honestly I have no idea what half of the brushes are needed or used for! Favorite-Nails bc I LOVE anything that has to do with nails, always looking for something new to try and lastly, Glitter sparkle or matte. I always love a glitter and sparkle but never really knew about matte. Great articles!!


----------



## altoclefmama (Sep 6, 2011)

My 3 Favorites are:

1.Top 10 Makeup Tips for summer

I read this several weeks ago and found it very helpful for these last weeks of summer, great tips!

2. Embrace your Natural Side

A good reminder that even if you aren't wearing a huge amount of makeup, you are still beautiful! Natural is good, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3.Fall Makeup

So excited for fall and the colors that go along with it... great article to get ready for fall!

Already like Makeup Talk on FB!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Renee DeLarge (Sep 6, 2011)

*My favorite blogs are: *

*Glam Girlâ€™s Guide To Healthy Living!- because I'm SO going to get one of those cool water bottles. *
*Iâ€™m Sorry I Strayedâ€¦.. because I also have brand loyalty guilt, and some products I CAN'T replace.*
*and*

*Les Jeans de Chanel - because I'm obsessed with Blue Nail Polish!! *


----------



## sweet8684girl (Sep 6, 2011)

My 3 favorite blogs are:

fall shoes-clogs! https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/fall-shoes-clogs/ because I just bought a cute black pair from Target

perfume obsessions! https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/perfume-obsessions/ because we have similar tastes in perfume and I love my vera wang princess and ralph lauren blue to pieces

and last but not least 8 steps to amazing eyes https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/8-steps-to-amazing-eyes/ because I love playing up my eyes!

I like you on facebook, amanda kondo.


----------



## Kammi (Sep 6, 2011)

My favorite colors is the whole collections. I could def wear them for work and play.


----------



## C0RPS3 (Sep 7, 2011)

My top three articles are

Dry up those greasies! - https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/dry-up-those-greasies/

I absolutely love this article. I have a problem with greasy hair, even though I shower ever second day. I've tried everything to take away the grease, without over-showering. Nothing worked, until I bought something off the list. Life saver!

How to get back your natural hair color - https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/how-to-get-back-your-natural-hair-color/

This article was extremely helpful, since I'm in the process of going back to my natural red hair from dying it black for yeeears.

Winter hair care - https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/winter-hair-care/

Being extremely prone to winter hair, this article was a savior. No more bushy curly winter hair for me


----------



## LizRoberts (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey There.  

I have to say that my favorite posts so far are in this order:

3.  The Rebecca Glasscock post because drag queens can give you some killer tips and deserve more attention in the makeup world.

2.  The Hard Candy Eyeshadow Primer post because it kept me from buying it and wasting money and I hate wasting money.  Later a friend bought it and I was glad I didn't try it.

1.  Earth - Friendly Beauty because there is nothing more important than being eco-friendly and it turned me onto some great natural companies.  I love my Eco Tools brushes.

Good Luck Everyone

Elizabeth


----------



## Cheerbear841 (Sep 7, 2011)

My Three of my favorite blogs are:

1. Kezia Laird Celebrity Makeup Artist

     - I love the peace yall didi on her. I also love her work. She is a really good make up artist.

2. NYX Cosmetics IMATS LA

     - its was a cute little peice on it and enjoyed watching the video. Wish I was there I would have gone crazy buying NYX.

3. Glitter, Sparkle, or Matte

     -My last one and favorite out the other two. I really enjoyed reading it and learn the different and what she thought about the shadows. Plus you got to learn. I love mix the matte with sparkle because you get the best of both.

Thanks for the doing the contest and good luck everyone.


----------



## blg2656 (Sep 7, 2011)

My favorite articles are:

1. dry up those greasies - my hair and skin are all greasy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) so this is why i love the article, it helps me find the right products.

2. makeup brushes 101 - i love brushes and i always like to read reviews about them, in the perspective of different persons

3. who you calling "cheap" - very good advice for buying cheaper stuff -love it!

I liked MakeupTalk on facebook with the ID: http://www.facebook.com/laula.blg


----------



## Beauty2Makeup (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

My favorites blog posts are:

*I Scream For Eye Cream! *
Eye Cream is one of my everyday musts.  I don't like to  go without it. So it 's nice to read about the other brands that I haven't had a chance to try.

 

*Picking a Lipstick*
Some good tips on choosing a lipstick. Next time I go to the drugstore I'll be sure to keep these in mind.
 

*What Did I Learn In Augustâ€¦*
It's always nice to look back and reflect on the things you've learned or have taken notice of.  Sometimes 30 days seem to go by so fast that I can barely remember what I had for breakfast!.

Thanks for the fun Giveaway!  I liked you on Facebook


----------



## WCSmurfette (Sep 7, 2011)

Articles I found helpful:

1) "8 Steps to Amazing Eyes". Good, simple instruction for all those, like me, who are eye-makeup-application challenged!

2) "Time Saving Beauty Tips". The tips are true and they work!

3) "Makeup Tutorial: An Easy Smokey Brown Eye Using Few Products". Great instruction on how to apply eye makeup for the smokey eye look, if you don't know what you're doing, like me.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Sep 7, 2011)

I can't tell you how awesome and humbling it is to see so many people listing my blog articles as ones they learned from. Wow! I am seriously touched!

Now for MY favorites:

So many great blog posts! Hard to pick three. But here we go:

1. â€œFall Smoothly Into Autumnâ€. I have to be honest, I like this article for the photo alone!  Living in Upstate NY there is nothing I like more than the leaves changing and the gorgeous colorsâ€¦ on the trees and in fashion! I love fall.... inside and outside. The smells, the sights AND the fashions!

2. â€œRedâ€™s Burning Up This Fallâ€ â€“ I was afraid to wear red since I AM a redhead, but Iâ€™m learning to find the right hues and am embracing the color in my closet more and more!

3. â€œClassic Staplesâ€ â€“ Yup, gotta have â€˜em. You wouldnâ€™t be a fashionista without them!

Great contest... good luck to all. 

(Oh, and of course you know I like you on FB!!)


----------



## DJMM (Sep 7, 2011)

I love the following past posts:

1. Birchbox â€“ A Monthly Beauty Surprise Subscription I am a huge fan of birchbox and I love reading about other people's experience/boxes
2. Makeup Brushes 101 This is a great overview on makeup brushes, especially if you're starting out!
3. DIY Exfoliating! I am all about natural cosmetic and beauty tips! Especially living in New England, it's important to exfoliate with the change of seasons and olive oil (used in these recipes) is such an amazing natural oil
 

I "liked" you on Facebook forever ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## YoAdrienne (Sep 7, 2011)

1. I scream for eye cream

2.Reds burning up this fall

3.MAC viva glam news

Love lady gaga and cyndi lauper, love red, and Im an esthetician so I take very good care of my skin/eyes.


----------



## girlbyjuly (Sep 7, 2011)

I like these articles:

"Wow" at Your Wedding, Celebrity Style - Weddings and wedding blogs are one of my guilty pleasures.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love looking at wedding photos, for no other reason than to bask in the gorgeousness!

"Eye" Hate the Puffies -  I ALWAYS have puffy eyes!

Picking a Lipstick - Lipstick is one of my favorite makeup items but I always have trouble figuring out which shades will look best on me.

I also 'like' the FB page!


----------



## jennivg30 (Sep 7, 2011)

My 3 favorite articles are:

1. Beauty Throughout the Decades:

I love all about make up and lately I`m in to vintage make up inspired in 50s or 60s

2. Limited Edition Makeup Bags by Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C Mariza:

I really like this article because I love to keeping up date with all the new products, specially limited edition products that not every can have 

3. Limited Edition Makeup Bags by Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C Mariza:

I like this article last mont. I think this is the best make up you can use, I like the natural skin and how she can get that look, everything since tha hair, the skin, the eyes, her lips are perfect!!!


----------



## KaeceeLove (Sep 7, 2011)

My three favs are:

DIY Exfoliating

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/diy-exfoliating/

Makeup brushes 101

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/makeup-brushes-101/

and the ulta 21 days of beauty article!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/ulta-21-days-of-beauty/


----------



## jennivg30 (Sep 7, 2011)

My 3 favorite articles are:

1. Beauty Throughout the Decades:

I love everything about make up and lately I`m in to vintage make up inspired in 50s or 60s

2. Limited Edition Makeup Bags by Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C Mariza:

I really like this article because I love to keeping up date with all the new products, specially limited edition products that not every can to have

3. Katie Holmes Keeps It Simple!- VMAâ€™s:

I like this article last mont. I think this is the best make up you can use, I like the natural skin and how she can get that look, everything since tha hair, the skin, the eyes, her lips are perfect!!!


----------



## cyberfemme (Sep 7, 2011)

My three fave articles are:
I Scream For Eye Cream!  because I use eye cream all the time now. 

Evacuate Now: What would YOU grab??  I think about this often since I live waiting for the BIG one (eathquake) to hit.

A Hint Of Tintâ€¦.. because I love lip balms, glosses, lipstick!

I already like you on FB under my facebook name.


----------



## shimmergirl15 (Sep 7, 2011)

1. Time Saving beauty Tips. https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/time-saving-beauty-tips/

I just thought this was a great article not only for myself but for some of my friends who work full time or are full time mums and don't have a lot of time to apply their makeup. It has terrific tips on cutting back the amount of time you have to spend on applying moisturiser, foundation and colour. Top article  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

2. Keeping Your Whites Whiter. https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/keeping-your-whites-whiter/

I am a major coffee addict and constantly struggle to keep my teeth looking healthy white. So i found this article very helpful and hopefully i can banish some of my coffee stains! Gross, i know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3. Stippling Brushes. https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/stippling-brushes/

I really loved this informative post. I usually use a foundation brush for my foundations and sometimes find it is a little hard to stipple on the forehead area (hello ageing skin wrinkles) but this has given me the idea to go out and buy a stippling brush and give it a try. Great article

I like makeuptalk on facebook also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaeceeLove (Sep 7, 2011)

i just realized that I use a different email for my fb than for my beauty stuff a.k.a. this forum... so every contest ive entered that involved liking on fb they dont know about...


----------



## riccz32 (Sep 7, 2011)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/i-scream-for-eye-cream/ 

I love anything that has to do with eye creams because i am in my 30's and want to make sure I still look 20!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/ulta-21-days-of-beauty/ 

I have this flyer in my purse as we speak so I do not forget to take advantage of the great deals!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/reds-burning-up-this-fall/ 

I LOVE RED!!! I wear it all year round!!!

I liked you on facebook ***ricci bud****


----------



## hune916 (Sep 7, 2011)

Redâ€™s Burning Up This Fall! - I was searching high and low for some red accessories and shoes to wear with an outfit a few weeks ago and I couldn't find ANY! The lady at Claire's kept telling me, "Red is out of style!" and I seriously wanted to choke her! lol In my opinion, when is red ever OUT!? So I was happy to read this article that it will be in full effect! I just may try the NARS blush in Exhibit A. I use NYX in 'Red' and I LOVE it! It may be a little much at first, but with the right application, it is fierce!

ULTA 21 Days of Beauty This was a rather no-brainer! I mean, who DOESN'T like a SALE, right!? I will also be picking up the $9 Too Faced Shadow Insurance, which is my fav! Even though I cheated and bought the Urban Decay Primer Potion (look who's REALLY the two-face!), which, in my opinion, doesn't match up to the overnight stay of the Shadow Insurance!

Fall Shoes- High-Heeled Loafers!/Katie Holmes Keeps It Simple!- VMAâ€™s (tie) Simply because Katie Holmes is my fashion HERO (and not because we share the same last name)!


----------



## Giskuar (Sep 8, 2011)

Girl what can I say...picking my top 3 articles was hard there are so many good ones but here they are:

1. dry up greasies...I have the same problem with oily hair and I have been looking for a good dry shampoo to help me out..I have not tried the tresemee one so I am excited to do so.

2. DIY exfoiliating!...who dosen't like to save some dough..I do so finding new ways to treat your skin with things you have around the house is a plus for me and my pocket book.  I do the olive oil and sugar and sometimes I replace the olive oil for organic honey that works really good for lips and face.

3. Blue Beyonce Baby!...to start with Beyonce is just fierce!!! but I love the look she is wearing.  I gave this look a try and I loved it.  I should of taken a picture ;-(  Thank you so very much for this giveaway.


----------



## Amber204 (Sep 8, 2011)

1. Essie Fall 2011

We just got Essie at Walmart and I have had never tried them before my favorite one from fall has to be Lady Like!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

2.  Mac Cosmetics 2011 Collections

My favorite splurge is MAC and this site always keeps up to date with the latest and greatest campaigns, fall teals and hot red lipstick glam is just what I have been hankering to play with myself!! 

3.  Makeup tips for winter 

These tips help me shift moisturizers and makeup colors more suited for winter so I have something to look forward to when it gets cold haha!!


----------



## 93MakeupAddict (Sep 8, 2011)

1. Fall Makeup - https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/fall-makeup/ - because she talked about all the fall collections and that what's HOT right now.

2. Blue Beyonce Baby! - https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/blue-beyonce-baby/ - because I'm a huge Beyonce fan and it was exciting to read how to get the exact same look she had.

3. Mac Semi-Precious Collection - https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/mac-semi-precious-collection/ - because I LOVE MAC COSMETICS. I was really happy to find out about there new collection and to see all the beautiful products in the collection.

Liked on fb =]


----------



## Blueice (Sep 8, 2011)

Fantastic giveaway!

1. Exfoliate - Properly &amp; Safely https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/exfoliate-properly-safely/

Good article on tips for exfoliation and the reasons why exfoliation is necessary.

2. Makeup Brushes 101 https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/makeup-brushes-101/

Great article on explaining the uses of all the types of different brushes out there. Very helpful.

3. Glitter, Sparkle, or Matte? https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/glitter-sparkle-or-matte/

I'm more of a sparkle girl, but reading why matte is good, too, was helpful.

Liked on Facebook, as well.


----------



## Carol D. (Sep 8, 2011)

Somehow I've managed to not see the blogs before, so I've started checking them out. So far, my three favorites are 38. Makeup Brushes 101 because it does a great job of telling where to start with a good, basic makeup brush collection. Next is 78. Who You Calling "Cheap"?, lots of great ideas for those of us who are very low on money (nowadays, aren't most of us?), and the third so far is 336. Organize Your Glamour Mayhem! because I need to organize, my stuff is everywhere right now and in serious need of getting sorted and organized.

Carol


----------



## Zoenicole2000 (Sep 8, 2011)

I like the blog letting us know about the 'MAC Signature Tote'.

Also, I enjoyed the "Redâ€™s Burning Up This Fall"...Its my favorite color!

Raising a daughter in this day and age, I appreciated "My Daughterâ€™s â€œMust Haveâ€ Items"


----------



## AmbrosiaDarling (Sep 8, 2011)

[SIZE=12pt]I liked the â€œUltimate Guide to Makeup Brushes and Their Usesâ€ article as it helps me to skip explaining to others of brush uses where I can just link them to this! My next favored article would be, â€œMineral Makeup Tips[/SIZE]â€ I am always good for tip with pigments! ALWAYS!!!!  And Lastly, I think that the oh so extensive article â€œMac Cosmetics 2011 Collectionsâ€ is a great source when planning out future purchases and looks!

Good luck all!


----------



## BeautyEscapade (Sep 8, 2011)

1.) Sugarpill at Imats-https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/sugarpill-cosmetics-imats-la-2011-exclusive-interview-with-amyaka-shrinkle/

     I have a slight obsession for Sugarpill and am a HUGE fan of Shrinkle, so the post was fascinating to me! I love seeing her passion and excitement for her amazing brand when she talks about  
     Sugarpill.
 

2.) How To Get Back Your Natural Hair Color-https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/how-to-get-back-your-natural-hair-color/

    This post was amazing! I've been dying my hair for years, and just recently I've been considering going back to my natural hair color, but the transition seems terrifying! That post and tips are the
    additional support I need to go back to my original hair color. The Highlight/Lowlight idea is really good. I think I may be going back to my original color soon. Thanks!

3.) I Scream for Eye Cream! https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/i-scream-for-eye-cream/

    Really helpful in choosing an eye cream. I'm in search of my hg, the ones helped my decide what I may try nect.

Already "Like" on Facebook!! Pamela Castanon


----------



## salamaat (Sep 8, 2011)

1. 

I Scream For Eye Cream! https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/i-scream-for-eye-cream/ Because I NEED eye cream. My eye area is dry and discolored and also has fine lines around it.   2. Donâ€™t Forget Your SPFâ€¦on your LIPS!Donâ€™t Forget Your SPFâ€¦on your LIPS! https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/dont-forget-your-spf-on-your-lips/ I think it is great that this is posted because I doubt that many people give it a thought. It's important all year round. NOT just in the summer.   3. Evacuate Now: What would YOU grab?? https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/evacuate-now-what-would-you-grab/

Since Hurricane Irene, this question has been on my mind. I am now thinking of people in Texas who are actually making these decisions and fleeing the fires.

I liked your page on Facebook: Aishah Hassan


----------



## Sierra Lynn (Sep 8, 2011)

Awesome giveaway ..&lt;3

Picking 3 articles isNOT easy : / I think off the top ALL the IMATS articles were interesting just because I went for the first time this year in LA and am obsessed with seeing everything I may have missed especially the PRE SHOW EVENT article/pictures!

I enjoyed the BIRCHBOX article because I have been interested in signing up for that, so any info I can find about it is helpful and appreciated!

Oh and the MTV VMAs NAILS article was fun because I am somewhat obsessed with nail polish and all the trends and colors of the season as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am now following you guys on FACEBOOK and am thankful for discovering MAKEUPTALK yeaaaaa &lt;3


----------



## hahaurbleeding (Sep 8, 2011)

1. DIY exfoliating - I love exfoliating.. and I to have spent WAY to much money on products!  So this article is helpful and will save me some money too XD

2.  8 steps to amazing eyes- I think with makeup eyes are the biggest deal.  I always spend a lot of time on my eye makeup because that's normally what people notice about you first! 

3. 10 makeup tips for summer- Summer is my most dreaded time of year because it always feels like my makeup just sweats off or creases.  This has some helpful tips!


----------



## mollydolly (Sep 9, 2011)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/back-to-the-1960s/

i like this blog entry because i love the old classic fashions and it is so interesting to see how they come back in style.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/how-to-get-back-your-natural-hair-color/

i like this blog entry because it has really good tips, im trying to get back my natural hair color and it is tough.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/fall-makeup/

this is another great blog entry because i like to keep up on all of the new collections for every season

i like mut on facebook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FATAL.Diva (Sep 10, 2011)

Top 3 Articles: 

1) Put a Little Risque in Your Day: Because I like to push the limits and finding a good bra to do so is always a win.

2) World of Warcraft - ZOMG: Fantasy Make-UP + Night Elves!

3) Is Romance dead?: The spread reminds me of a different time, like Sherlock Holmes era. Very classic yet versatile.


----------



## pammy0011 (Sep 10, 2011)

WOW Those are amazing prizes i would love to win anything listed above  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My favorite 3 articles are

1. _*Hot runway colors for fall*_ - I never keep up with what's in season(no time) but i loved looking at all of the fall trendies i love the coral nail polish and the amethyst eye shadow is so pretty and a perfect color for me,my daughter loves green color shadow so the hunter green palette looks perfect for her.

2. _*M.A.C. cosmetics and Daphne Guinness collaborating on make up collection*_ - I love that look,i know it a little odd and kind of creepy but I looked at the article with my daughter and she was like wow that is a great look for my halloween costume.she's going to be a vampire.

3. _*Splish slash I was takin a bath*_ - I love that article because i love to take baths.they are so calming and soothing,it's like your alone time and i love bath bombs and bubble bars too and of course we all love to smell good.Pink sugar is an amazing scent.it's actually my daughter favorite.


----------



## whodeywoman (Sep 10, 2011)

1.MAC Cosmetics 2011 (I LOVE MAC)

2.How to apply eyeshadow to a hooded eye (I have hooded eyes and thought this was very informative)

3.Mineral Makeup tips ( I have come across a lot of people who make homemade mineral makeup.  I LOVE mineral makeup, so figured this would be a good article.  It was!)


----------



## tinated (Sep 10, 2011)

1. Milani Cosmetics Ltd Edition Collection for July

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/milani-cosmetics-ltd-edition-collection-for-july/

Although I don't use too many drugstore products, I do really like Milani and am eager to hear about their new products. I also appreciate genuinely helpful reviews, and "SassyAuburn" had me sold on Haute Flash Shimmer Lipgloss.

2. Thirty Over 30

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/thirty-over-30/

I may (or may not) be over 30, so I'm always looking for recommendations. Recently, I've been searching for the perfect foundation, and now I have to check out Cathy Nolan's suggestions!

3. Two Tarte Products That Look Too Good to Be True

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/two-tarte-products-that-look-too-good-to-be-true/

I was snookered into buying one of those said products, which is what drew me to this blog. As I mentioned before I appreciate candidly honest reviews because, despite being displeased with my purchases (yes, plural), I'd been eying up the two products reviewed here. Now, I may have to buy that lip stain. Ugh.


----------



## elog (Sep 10, 2011)

My favorite blogs lately were:

1. https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/the-sometimes-painful-art-of-eyebrow-threading/

I've always been curious about threading and after reading this blog I went ahead and tried it. No regrets!!!

2. https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/kristen-stewart-stunning-in-w-magazine/

OMG- I loved her make up!!! I'm glad you've showed the products that could be used to create this look!

3.https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/ulta-21-days-of-beauty/

I LOVE make up and I'm always going to Ulta, but I never knew about this sale!!!!! How did I miss it in the ad they send by mail??


----------



## Votrebelle (Sep 11, 2011)

1. The Beauty Benefits of Food: I really enjoyed this article. It made me aware of what foods I should put into my body more often, and what benefits some of the foods I was already eating had on my body.

2. Time Saving Beauty Tips: I am a constantly busy girl, so this article was a perfect read for me! Especially the tip on using pink or red lipstick for other purposes. Brilliant!

3. Keeping Your Whites Whiter: Coming up to summer here in Australia, having white teeth really maximises the 'bronzed beach girl' look. This article had a lot of great tips in there such as using a straw when drinking things such as soft drinks and wine. I would never have thought of that!

I have liked you on facebook under the name Votrebelle Beauty Blog


----------



## PrettyBrownMUA (Sep 11, 2011)

1. Makeup Brushes 101

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/makeup-brushes-101/

I love this article because I am freak for makeup brushes. 

2. Perfume Obsessions!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/perfume-obsessions/

I am very obsessed with Perfume. I started a Thread topic about this. That is why I like this article.

3. Foundation and Dark Skin

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/foundations-and-dark-skin/

I like this article because it gave great tips on how to choose the right foundation for different skin tones.

This article is great for New makeup artist. Also for beginners new at using makeup.

*************I already Liked Makeup Talk on Facebook when I first joined this site. :0) *************


----------



## myshappy (Sep 11, 2011)

1. Peacocks are showing their feathers for fall - I am in love with the look of peacock feathers, so it makes me happy to see what things are available.

2. Sugarpill IMATS interview - Good brand, and it's nice to see what the creator says about it.

3. Let them eat cake - It's about cake....how is that not amazing?

Liked on FB too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## oOoBECCAoOo (Sep 11, 2011)

Top 3 of interest are:

1. Makeup Brushes 101: I really appreciate this blog because it can be helpful at any time. I am going to save this blog to my desktop folder named "makeup tips" and keep as an everyday                            reference. *SassyAuburn*

                https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/makeup-brushes-101/

2. 8 Steps To Amazing Eyes: This is the perfect step-by-step guide to any look on the eyes. Again, I'm adding this page to my desktop folder! *SarraSanborn*

                 https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/8-steps-to-amazing-eyes/

3. How To Get Those Eyes That Pop: I don't know about you, but I am always wanting my eyes to "POP". I love getting comments on how my eyes are amazing even without wearing any eye makeup. This is a great blog that I'm sure any woman would want to know! *PinkySmiles*

                 https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/how-to-get-those-eyes-that-pop/

I wish all you gorgeous ladies the best of luck on this contest-giveaway! I hope you have a wonderful week!


----------



## EyeBeauty (Sep 12, 2011)

Favorites-nails - because I love my pretty nails

Glitter, sparkle or matte? - Because I love glitter and matte and combine them sometime

Fall smoothly into autumn! - because it gives good advice on which clothes I will look.


----------



## HumanNature (Sep 13, 2011)

Skincare Galore-Acne

-I've always had a problem with acne &amp; a terrible terrible case of blackheads. I've been using proactive for a few years now but I am starting to thing that it's no longer working now that I've started to break out way more than usual. I ran across this blog a few days ago when it was posted on twitter. Upon finding the blog, I've started using Clearasil Acne Cream Treatment &amp; I started to notice a change within a few days. I'm loving this cream!

Exfoliateâ€“Properly and Safely!

-I've never really thought to exfoliate before reading this blog. I have always heard people say how well it works for them. So I finally gave it a try because I have super dry skin on certain areas on my face &amp; feet... let's just say my honey loves rubbing my feet now!!

Summer Lemon "Aid"(specially #2)

-Certain areas on my face tends to be a lot oilier than others. I haven't tried this yet but it is definitely on my "TO DO LIST"


----------



## kate6968 (Sep 13, 2011)

1. perfume obsessions (i'm obsessed lol)

2. 8 steps to amazing eyes ( eye makeup is my fav, its what i focus on most lol)

3. Embrace your natural side ( i love doing wild and unique looks but im also comfortable with going natural with minimal makeup)

i liked makeuptalk on facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/SchmexyHudsonBabe (my page)


----------



## Sahara Rao (Sep 13, 2011)

My fav posts are:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/this-just-in-from-fashions-night-out-bold-red-lips/ ----

Helped me to pick right exfoliator for my lips.. I love the Philosophyâ€™s Kiss Me Exfoliating Lip Scrub

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/fall-skin-transitions/

All the help/advice i've been looking for.. Thx Makeuptalk

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/picking-a-lipstick/

Nice one!!

Thanks for the great giveaway and following u on FB


----------



## Alice Moser (Sep 14, 2011)

My 3 favourite blog posts are

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/glitter-sparkle-or-matte/

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/8-steps-to-amazing-eyes/

When I put make up on, I always focus on the eyes the most^^

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/rain-boots-a-lust-or-a-must/ 

I have a thing for girly, colorful rain boots.


----------



## susiepop (Sep 14, 2011)

My Favorite 3 articles are Mom Celebrates the first day of school (I can relate with the feeling),#2 Is Romance Dead...( I question myself this all the time), #3 and Pamper Me ( I think we all need a little pampering for ourselves in our lives.)


----------



## FyneLibra (Sep 15, 2011)

My three favorites articles are:

Pamper me - I'm not a parent yet but as a career woman we too forget about taking care of ourselves, better yet, we don't allow ourselves the opportunity to destress.with this article, we can do this without having to spend hundreds at the spa to get spa-like results.

Makeup brushes 101 - I'm an aspiring makeup artust and was asked to explain the different types of brushes and their uses recently.  Many people worry about brand and not about the how to use products they purchase. This article gives detail info about the different brushesband their purpose.

MTV Movie Awards - Nails Nails Nails - I recently got into wearing nail polish. Havent worn any since my early college years and found that I'm really into it. I polish my nails every 3 days now. This just showed me that I need to pay more attention to my nails and not necessarily what the celebs wear.

Thanks for having this contest and god luck to everyone!


----------



## CC412 (Sep 15, 2011)

I scream for eye cream: _It's the first place you see aging, I am so pro eye creams!_

Picking a perfume- _Super informative, i love how it explains the different notes, and when you smell each one._

Bad Habits you need to stop: Skin-_ I am a skin care girl, great info and tips- let's spread the word. Be kind to your skin!_




xo


----------



## ManuMunhoz (Sep 15, 2011)

My favorites are New MAC Cosmetics Matchmaster SPF 15 foundation (I love MAc...), Floppy Hats (a dream of mine) and Celebs: before and after Photoshop (it's nice to see that they are just like us!)


----------



## courtneysaechao (Sep 15, 2011)

1*Essential Makeup Artist tips- I am not a Makeup artist. I make youtube videos and this article helps guide me to make me a better at what I love to do!
2*Top 10 Summer Make-up tips-  I really loved this article! It helped me a lot during the summer!

3*Makeup Brushes 101-This article gave me more tips on how to work with certain brushes.


----------



## Cindy Batchelor (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow what a great giveaway! I'd love to win!!! my fav 3 posts are:

FAll shoes: high heeled loafers

Mac Cosmetics: Posh Paradise

Victoria Beckham's new line: victoria

I like you on Fb- cindy b  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ladyboarder9669(at)yahoo(dot)com


----------



## groovyguju (Sep 16, 2011)

My favorite blogs are 
https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/little-tricks-of-the-glamour-trade/
an absolute must in knowing the little things!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/beauty-throughout-the-decades/
as a makeup artist, you must do your research, &amp; this is not a typical blogpost &amp; I love it, it really helps to know the decades

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/bliss-spa-oxygen-mask/
because this is my holy grail mask!!!!


----------



## JessicaLynn1788 (Sep 16, 2011)

[SIZE=medium]1. Makeup Brushes 101 blog-This is one blog that stand out to me because I always have questions about brushes before I buy them. And this blog answers pretty much all my questions. Prefect to read before a trip to the store!![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/makeup-brushes-101/[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]2. Peacocks Are Showing Their Feathers For Fall blog- I absolutely LOVE this blog!! Some many great ideas from one inspirationeacock Feather!!! I love the colors of the Peacock featherâ€¦And they work prefect for the fall![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/peacocks-are-showing-their-feathers-for-fall/[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]3. DIY Exfoliating blog- What a blog that talks about spoiling yourself with saving money..What more could a girl ask for!! I love DIY projects and this is prefect for me!! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/diy-exfoliating/[/SIZE]


----------



## gems12 (Sep 16, 2011)

My 3 Favorite articles are:

1)Dry Up Those Greasies! - https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/dry-up-those-greasies/

 - I have oily skin, so I found this article to be helpful.

2)Sassy's "Under Seven" Must Haves - https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/sassys-under-seven-must-haves/

- I love trying out inexpensive products that are of great quality. More bang for my buck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3)Face On The Go - https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/face-on-the-g/

- I can totally relate with Sassy. I am NOT a morning person, but those days when I have to be I want to look presentable, fresh, and definitely awake!

 This article gives great tips to get a "basic face" going.


----------



## rkbrachel (Sep 16, 2011)

My favorite 3 articles are... 1- makeup brushes 101 I like this because you learn about all the different brushes 2- top 10 makeup products for summer This taught me tricks on how to keep your makeup lasting all day and looking natural. 3-DIY exfoliating This is great because I love trying DIY things


----------



## joyelle (Sep 17, 2011)

Here are my 3 fav blog posts!

1.) *Natural Steps to Sexy Summer Hair* -- This one was one of my all time favs because I try to keep the heat away from my hair! I don't even blow-dry my hair. I am always looking for new, natural styles/masks/remidies for my hair that don't use chemicals or heat  I especially loved the "Brunette Color Brightener" from this article!!
2.) *Quarterly â€œBest of Drugstoreâ€ Winners!*-- I am always looking for alternative products that work just as well as high-end but saves me a few bucks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
3.) *Luminess Airbrush-aholic-*- I have always considered buying an airbrush system but didn't know much about them or which brand I should go for. Reading this article has helped me make my decision! I am going with the Luminess system!! &lt;3


----------



## babychu (Sep 17, 2011)

Best of IMATS LA 2011 Part 1 Best of IMATS LA 2011 Part 2   NYX Cosmetics IMATS LA 2011 Exclusive Coverage  
these are my top 3 favorite articles because i have never beenn the imats and these articles let me know what happened.  especially looking at all of the behind scenes footage of nyx and the live background makes me excited.


----------



## rinrin24 (Sep 17, 2011)

My fave three blogs are

1.MAC Cosmetics Posh Paradise - This is one of my favorite makeup brands so I love everything having to do with MAC

2.Fall Skin Transitions!-- 

3. China Glaze Spring 2011 Collections - I love China Glaze nail polishs so I was really excited when someone posted a blog about their new collection

I already like Makeuptalk on facebook


----------



## Superfreaky1ru (Sep 18, 2011)

My three favorites are 1) Makeup Brushes 101 https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/makeup-brushes-101/ because I found the information incredibly useful.  It's also nice to know that someone loves the Stila brushes as much as I do.  I have 2 of them and now I want to buy them all!

2) Who you calling cheap? https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/who-you-calling-cheap/ because I love thrifting and do it every chance I get.  I got some good ideas of places I hadn't heard of that I need to check out now.

3) Peacocks are showing their feathers for fall. https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/peacocks-are-showing-their-feathers-for-fall/ because I am obsessed with all things peacock.  I display the feathers in my home, I have peacock earrings, bracelets, necklaces, rings, headbands, pins, and clothes.  If it's got a peacock or a peacock feather on it, it's mine.  The only thing I haven't caved in to buying yet is the peacock feather extensions, but that's because I can't decide if I'm too old for one!  Even my youtube channel is covered in peacock feathers.  I'm loving this trend!

I like you on facebook as well.

Thanks for this awesome giveaway!


----------



## christine1970 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello,

my favorite 3 articles are:

Makeup Brushes 101

OCC at IMATS

and

Favorites-Nail

I also like you on facebook

I love the make-up and everything about it.

Thanks, Christine


----------



## nettielaboriqua (Sep 19, 2011)

1) https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/thirty-over-30/ - I totally use most of these tips which really work well for the over 30 face.

2) https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/thirty-over-30-%e2%80%93-part-ii/ - I'm over 30 and again this blog gives many wonderful tips on do's and don'ts for the over 30 face.

3) https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/ready-set-makeup/ - I'm always looking for the best products to keep your makeup looking fresh and these product tips are all wonderful products to try.

And yes of course I'm a follower on Facebook under Leonette Ayala or nettielaboriqua. keep all the wonderful posts, blogs and contests a coming!


----------



## Geek (Sep 20, 2011)

Contest is closed.  We'll announce the winner on Thursday 9am PAC time here and on our Facebook.  Stay Tuned!


----------



## ritalia (Sep 20, 2011)

These are my top 3!

1.  Glam Girl's Guide To Healthy Living
Why?  Staying fit and healthy has been a huge goal in my life for the past year.  This article was fun to read, and was a refreshing reminder to have fun and stay on track!  


2.  How to get back to your natural hair color
Why?  I found this really helpful, I am constantly changing my hair and would just like a natural look.  This was easy to read and informative! 


3.  Back to the 1960's
Why?  I have recently travelled to barcelona and love the boho fashion.  I loved the description on how to do a sexy eye makeup!  I love playing around with different eye makeup and this has got to be one of my tnew favorite looks!


----------



## Marilu Isais (Sep 22, 2011)

3 fav... Spring 2012 Trends- Metallic Shoes!
fan of shoes and some matallic ones are a must

MAC StyleDriven

is really nice to able to see info about the products and whaat has been happening

Black Pants For Fall â€“ A Must Have!
 black pants and white always is good to have them, is just a matter if putting our oufits up to fashion.......


----------



## Marilu Isais (Sep 22, 2011)

Black Pants For Fall â€“ A Must Have!.


----------



## Geek (Sep 22, 2011)

Contest is closed.


----------



## Geek (Sep 22, 2011)

Random.org has chosen the winner! MakeupTalk staff send their congrats to the winner: *mollydolly*





PM me your FULL Name and address! 



  

Winner-Final.pdf


----------



## crystalmaggio (Sep 22, 2011)

My three fave:

1.Bold Eyebrows Are Back!

Eyebrows I love to draw mine on. They complete your face&amp; give an instant expression.

2.Black Pants For Fall --A Must Have!

Black is my fave for all seasons.

3.Glitter--Too Much, Too Little... Just Right!

Glitter is FUN!

I liked Makeuptalk.com way before this contest:]


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 22, 2011)

Congrats Mollydolly!


----------



## jeanarick (Sep 22, 2011)

Congratulations Molly!!  Enjoy your prize!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 22, 2011)

Congrats Molly! You'll LOVE the Crown Brush palette.


----------



## pammy0011 (Sep 23, 2011)

congratulations Mollydolly


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2011)

*MollyDolly, contact me for your winnings!*

*You have 30 days(until October 22, 2010) to claim your prize or we'll have random.org pick another winner!*


----------



## Alondra Ramirez (Sep 30, 2011)

did i win?


----------



## JenHeartsMakeup (Oct 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Alondra Ramirez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did i win?



No, the winner is MollyDolly.


----------



## Geek (Oct 19, 2011)

*MollyDolly still has not replied to us as of today.  We've made several attempts to contact you, but to no avail.*

Entrants, stand by for a new winner to be chosen, if she doesn't reply by Friday 10/21!


----------



## rainbowholly134 (Oct 19, 2011)

eeek! and I was # 42...


----------



## kate6968 (Oct 23, 2011)

did she ever get back to you?


----------



## Geek (Oct 23, 2011)

Nope and we'll be choosing a new winner and announcing Monday October 24 at 9am right here.  Stay Tuned!


----------



## SassyAuburn (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh snap! I've still got a shot at this awesome prize!!!!


----------



## Zombiee (Oct 24, 2011)

*1. A Hint Of Tintâ€¦..*

*Shows amazing lip products idea's, love it!*

*2. Top 10 Makeup Tips for Summer*

*Great hints for long lasting makeup in the heat.*

*3. 5 Colors for Summer*

*I just couldnt agree more on the colours, excelent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*Liked on facebook!*


----------



## Geek (Oct 24, 2011)

Random.org has chosen the Second winner! MakeupTalk staff send their congrats to the winner: *Amaranthia*






PM me your FULL Name and address! 



  

second-winner-final.pdf


----------



## jeanarick (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats Amaranthia!!!


----------



## Amaranthia (Oct 24, 2011)

I won?! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DalaLuz (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats!!! Enjoy the awesome goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amaranthia (Oct 28, 2011)

It came today(of course while I was shooting a tutorial for something else so I had to finish that and wash my face and take a shower before I even opened it)!!!! SO I made an unboxing/haul vid.

I FREAKIN LOVE IT!!!!!!

Thanks so much!


----------



## DalaLuz (Oct 29, 2011)

What a box of fun!


----------



## Amaranthia (Oct 29, 2011)

Totally is!!!! Been playing with it nonstop!!!


----------

